# [solved] gnome 2.30 schließt CD-Schublade

## kutte128

Hi,

seit ich heute von xfce4 auf gnome-light 2.30.2 umgestiegen bin, darf ich keine CD's mehr einlegen oder raus nehmen oder zumindest nur sehr schwierig.

Wenn ich auf den Auswerfknopf (am Laufwerk) drücke, fährt die Schublade zwar raus, aber dann sofort wieder rein.

Und so schnell bin ich einfach nicht  :Smile: 

Was könnte denn da das Problem sein?

Eins der Automatisch gestarteten STandard Gnome-Progs oder weil HAL  noch läuft?

Viele Grüße,

kutte128Last edited by kutte128 on Thu Jul 29, 2010 9:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Kutte

Du nutzt vermutlich noch die veralteten PATA Treiber welche dein Laufwerk mit /dev/hdx ansprechen?

Wenn ja sollte möglichst auf die aktuellen libata Treiber umgestellt werden.

Siehe hierzu zb auch Probleme mit der DVD-Schublade [solved]

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi Kutte
> 
> Du nutzt vermutlich noch die veralteten PATA Treiber welche dein Laufwerk mit /dev/hdx ansprechen?
> 
> Wenn ja sollte möglichst auf die aktuellen libata Treiber umgestellt werden.
> ...

 

Das kann ich nur bestätigen! Ich hatte das selbe Problem.

----------

## kutte128

Vielen Dank, genau das war das Problem!

wird HAL dann eigentlich überhaupt noch benötigt?

Viele Grüße, 

kutte128

----------

